# crosby's pier



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

where is crosby's pier and what can you catch their, and how deep is it at low tide. a map will really help.


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

see: previous post on CHS piers



> Folly Beach pier is your best bet ocean side, you can read more about the pier here. Another option is an inland waterway/cove pier that is attached to a local fish market/shrimp house known as Crosby's Seafood. If you look up directions to Folly Beach Pier, Crosby's is just half a mile before the pier on the main road into Folly Beach (2223 Folly Rd.). Crosby's only cost 2 dollars and you can catch a wide variety of fish in the sound, Folly cost $7-8 but it is good all day and includes parking (free). Good luck and let us know how you did.


If you search google maps with the address above you can see how close to Folly Pier you are when fishing the sound at Crosby's. You can catch flounder, whiting, blue fish, spanish mackerel, etc. and they have live mud minnows available dirt cheap, but no live shrimp unfortunately! Good luck, and as always, please report back on your trip.


----------

